# chickens going cheap



## martyn c (Jan 28, 2017)

Guys and Gals

I was in the Co Op today and saw that you can get 2 1.6kg chickens for 7 quid, thats £3.50 each, spatchcock here we come....


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy Days!


----------

